# Ban Gas Chamber Euthanasia in Illinois



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

There is legislation before the Judiciary II - Criminal Law Committee of the Illinois General Assembly that would prohibit the use of gas chamber euthanasia of animals. 

It's *HB 4844*. Those of us GSD forum members who are Illinois residents could <u>please telephone your state representative</u> and let him or her know that this legislation is very important, and it is very much worthy of support.

I'm sure that we all know the talking points. Euthanasia by the injection method is <u>much</u> quicker and therefore far more humane for the animals <u>and</u> those who must carry out the procedure. 

If you don't know your representative in the Illinoios General Assembly, you can find him or her using the following URL:

http://www.ilga.gov

*<span style="color: #000066">Since this bill is still in committee, and it will <u>come up for a vote tomorrow (March 13)</u>, it would be terrific if you could <u>telephone</u> as many members of the Judiciary Committee as possible.

Their names and phone numbers are listed below: </span>* 

Rep. Robert S. Molaro, 217-782-5280

Rep. Annazette Collins, 217-782-8077

Rep. Patricia Reid Lindner, 217-782-1486

Rep. Linda Chapa LaVia, 217-558-1002 

Rep. Jim Durkin, 217-782-0494

Rep. Esther Golar, 217-782-5971

Rep> Careen M. Gordon, 217-782-5997

Rep. Constance A. Howard, 217-782-6476

Rep. Elga Jefferies, 217-782-2023

Rep. Dennis Reboletti, 217-782-4014

Rep. David Reis. 217-782-2087

Rep. Jim Sacia, 217-782-8186

Rep. Ronald A. Wait, 217-782-0548

You can say, "As a resident of Illinois, I request your support for HB 4844, the bill that will eliminate gas chamber euthanasia of animals in Illinois. I'm an animal owner; I'm sure my opinion is representative of the vast majority of people in our state."

On behalf of the many animals (and people!) you will be helping, *thank you so much. Every phone call WILL make a difference.*


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for posting this information. My neice is the only person I know in Illinois but I emailed the info to her so that hopefully she can call. Maybe if gassing is banned in Illinois, other states will follow.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

forwarded this to family in Illinois to call and help!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you so much for passing on this information.

Every phone call helps!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for passing on this very important information....I'm kind of wondering if other US citizens calling might help too???? Do you think that would serve any value??? I would get on the phone tonight (hoping they have voice mail) and call every single one of them....do you think it would help if they knew America is watching what they do in IL?????
Rosa


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

> Quote:I'm kind of wondering if other US citizens calling might help too????


Generally not. State legislators are interested in hearing from their constituents. Communications from residents of other states are ignored or perceived as an irritant and can actually sway the legislator in the opposite direction. 

If you notice, every single legislator has a box for contacting them that includes an address. They want to make certain that they are responsive to those who vote for them and contribute money toward their campaigns.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Susan, I did a print out but will throw it away. Don't want to do anything that could sway them in the other direction. 

I will PRAY this bill is passed and the gassing stopped!!!!
Rosa


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Do you think we could cross post this on the Urgent board for a day??? That way everyone that looks there will see this??? Just a thought....it really does impact us on that board.. 
Rosa


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

I work in Illinois, so I've sent it to a bunch of people that I know. Some are in rescue, some have spouses that are Animal Control officers (good ones) and some just love pets. Hopefully, they will contact their legislators.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Susan







Do you think we could cross post this over to the Urgent boards so everyone there can see it????


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Rosa and Susan, you ladies have excellent ideas!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh how I PRAY this bill is passed....please, if there is anyone out there in IL and there is still time to voice your opinion-please do so now....we need to stop this inhumane practice!!!!!
Rosa


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Im passing it on thank you!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Well they have likely voted....I wonder what the outcome was?????
Rosa


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

ok, I looked it up...it says "placed on calender 2nd reading-short debate"....anyone know what they mean?????
Rosa
I'm going to go back and read some more!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

can anybody fiquire out if this passed or not??? sorry, I just don't get all this government stuff....
Rosa


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:It says "placed on calender 2nd reading-short debate"....anyone know what they mean?


When a bill is first introduced, that is called the "First Reading". At that point, the bill goes to the committee, in this case, the Rules Committee. In the committee, the bill gets sponsors and co-sponsors. Then, amendments can be introduced and voted on. 

Once all of that is agreed on, the bill goes for its "Second Reading". At that point, the bill is either placed on the Special Orders Calendar, or on the Consent Calendar. 

Bills placed on the Consent Calendar are generally the ones that aren't controversial and will get voted on. They can often get passed in a day. Bills placed on the Special Orders Calendar are usually the ones that go to the committee to be debated and possibly amended. Bills that go to Special Orders usually get a Third Reading immediately after the Second Reading before they vote on them. After the Third Reading, no more amendments can be made to it.

It sounds like this bill is on the Special Orders calendar. So what's happening is that it's on the Calendar today, it will be read and debated, and that will be followed with a third reading before there is a vote. I would not expect a vote before tomorrow at the earliest, and once it's been voted on, the outcome should be posted on the website.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks so much Chris...looks like I might have to follow this one a little longer and keep it in my thoughts and prayers. I really really hope they do away with this awful gassing...It just breaks my heart everytime I see a dog on the Urgent boards thats about to be gassed to death...its just way too inhumane if you ask me. 

Rosa


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

any updates?????


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Here is the update on the ASPCA web site:

https://secure2.convio.net/aspca/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=2305


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

thanks Susan. I'm keeping this one in my thoughts and prayers....
Rosa


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you <u>very much</u> for posting that link, Susan.

For those of us who live in Illinois, the ASPCA web site link, which Susan posted above, also offers an email that you can send to your state representative, expressing your support of HB 4844.

You don't have to know the name of your state representative; if you know your address, the web site will send the email to the correct state representative.

Thanks again, Susan!


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

There is a huge advantage in Illinois, too. The ASPCA has a fabulous lobbyist-type person, Ledy VanKavage (I can never remember her exact title). Ledy lives in downstate Illinois, so she is very familiar with the state legislators there. I suspect that this bill will pass, but no assurances. It appears as though most of the Chicago-area folks are on-board, which is usually what it takes to carry the day in Illinois.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Madonna and Susan for bringing this to the forefront. It is very easy to follow the link that Susan posted and urge the legislators to ban horrific gas chamber deaths. I urge any Illinoians on the board to do so.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

You are absolutely right, Chris; the ASPCA link is very easy to follow.

If you know your own name and address, you can send an email to your representative in the Illinois General Assembly. The ASPCA web site will send it to the correct representative.

As Susan pointed out earlier, it may be tempting for those outside of Illinois to want to call and express their support for this legislation. However, legislators are most interested in hearing from their constituents; they want to know the opinions of the people who put them in office. 

So, if you live outside of Illinois, please don't bother calling. 

However, *if you know some folks who live in Illinois,* <u>please contact them and ask them to let their state representatives know that they want to ban gas chamber euthanasia of animals in Illinois by supporting HB 4844.</u>

Here's the link again from Susan's post above:

https://secure2.convio.net/aspca/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=2305

Thank you!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Bump to the top of the page!

Everyone from Illinois, please contact your state representative to support HB 4844.

Please see the post above for a link to the ASPCA web site, which offers an email to your state representative in support of this legislation.

All a person needs is their address; the ASPCA web site will send the email to the correct state representative.

Thank you!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Bump!


----------

